# Vampire Crabs



## lizardminion (Mar 20, 2012)

There's absolutely no information on these crabs anywhere on the 'net, but I'm sure they'd make awesome pets since they can be more easily bred in captivity. (They born having already gone through their larval stage- they undergo it in their eggs!)
I see that Bugs In Cyberspace sells them, and I'm interested in getting these crabs, but I need help knowing how I'd keep them alive once I obtain them! :?


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 20, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjbjbnHdp4A. This is jon3800's care sheet, hope it helps!


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 20, 2012)

Btw anthony, that video is on a gecarcinus quadratus, halloween crab, not vampire crabs. Vampires are much smaller than halloween crab.

Here everything u need to know on caring for Geosesarma sp. 
-Keep them with 2/3 land, 1/3 water. 
-They like alkaline water and clean as well, if not they would venture into the water as often.
-Feed them prawns/blood worms/fish flakes/pellets/live crickets/fish
-They breed and live in completely freshwater without larval stage, meaning the babies that hatch are fully formed crabs. Still it will not be a walk in the park to breed them. Ive done so by luck before, not on purpose though. I guess if they are ciomfortable they will just get it on.
-Provide things for them to climb and hide in, driftwood/rocks. Make sure if ur keeping them comunally, have lots of hiding spaces to prevent cannibalism during molts.
-I kept mine at a lower temperature of around 23 degrees or so.
And thats about all u need to know, really easy and hardy animals. Around 9 - 10 adults can fit in a 60X30X30CM tank.
Here's a caresheet and some background info on them as well. 
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/content.php?sid=2544

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 21, 2012)

Hendersoniana said:


> ..........Feed them prawns/blood worms/fish flakes/pellets/live crickets/fish............


Can they live on fish flakes and pellets alone?  Those things are easier than keeping live food for the crabs.


----------



## Hendersoniana (Mar 21, 2012)

Sure but frozen blood worm may be the best choice. Plentiful, cheap and it should be better than pellets/flakes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 26, 2012)

Any good places selling them?


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Mar 26, 2012)

i think todd is selling them at tarantulaspiders.com, check him out. http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs/, has some halloween crabs.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 28, 2012)

Anthony Jensen said:


> i think todd is selling them at tarantulaspiders.com, check him out. http://lllreptile.com/store/catalog/animals/scorpions-centipedes-millipedes-and-other-bugs/, has some halloween crabs.


I don't want halloween crabs! I want vampire crabs. Big difference.


----------



## Camden (Mar 30, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I don't want halloween crabs! I want vampire crabs. Big difference.


bugsincyberspace is selling babies I think.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 30, 2012)

Camden said:


> bugsincyberspace is selling babies I think.


Yeah, I know. That's where I first saw them.
I just like many options.
I'm also curious about other species in the Geosarma genus, being that captive breeding _is_ possible.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 30, 2012)

Brian's Tropicals has Geosesarma notophorum or "Mandarin crabs"

http://www.brianstropicals.com/geosesarma-notophorum-mandarin-crab-group-of-6/


----------



## Obelisk (Mar 30, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> I'm also curious about other species in the Geosarma genus, being that captive breeding _is_ possible.


There are these guys. I've never heard of them until I saw the ad....... basically red and black vampire crabs.


----------



## lizardminion (Mar 30, 2012)

Obelisk said:


> There are these guys. I've never heard of them until I saw the ad....... basically red and black vampire crabs.


Yeah, Alpha Pro Breeders has these for $13!



Introvertebrate said:


> Brian's Tropicals has Geosesarma notophorum or "Mandarin crabs"
> 
> http://www.brianstropicals.com/geosesarma-notophorum-mandarin-crab-group-of-6/


The price-tag on those crabs is insane.

Edit: Well disregard that, I just realized they have Mandarin Crabs come in a group of six individuals. That's $25 bucks a pop.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Mar 30, 2012)

lizardminion said:


> ....... I just realized they have Mandarin Crabs come in a group of six individuals. That's $25 bucks a pop.


I suspect that they're breeding like crazy for Brian.  He's trying to get rid of six at a time.


----------

